# All humans fused vs



## killfox (Sep 24, 2008)

All of earths population fuse into one person.

He has the acumulated intellegence of everyone and has unlocked all 100% of the brain.

He has the accumulated strength of everyone(the strength of 6 billion+ people)

He has the accumulated speed of everyone

He has the accumulated stamina, and speed of everyone.


This new person has an average build of an adult male and weigh's 170 pounds.

He is also trained in every form of fighting the world has ever known period, wether it be sword fighting, gun shooting, or knife throwing, and is trained in the use of every weapon/vehicle known to man.

This super soilder is equiped with an adamantium sword, an adamantium shard fire'ing gun(laced with sea stone,and holy water), . Adamantium brass knuckles, and batmans utility belt. He also never runs out of ammo


How does this person do in the following verses if hes dropped into them and is utterly blood lusted?

Naruto
One Peice
Bleach
Dragon Ball Z
Marvel
DC Verse
Hellsing Verse


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 24, 2008)

Solos Naruto, doesn't get past One Piece.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 24, 2008)

Naruto: RAPE (Do you know how fucking strong and fast that guy is?)
One Piece: RAPE against non-logias, although they will still get beaten because of this guy's intelligence. (Again, do you realize how fucking strong that guy is? A normal guy could probably benchpress 100 pounds at the very least. Now multiply that by 4 billion, subtracting children.)
Bleach: RAPE (Bleachverse is weaker than One Piece verse...)
Dragonball Z: Planet bust. Loss.
Marvel: Omnipotent slaughter. Loss.
DC: Meet my friend Supes...
Hellsing verse: RAPE (How many souls do you have, Alucard? Oh my, it seems you've died again.)


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't there alreay a guy like that in comics, I forget which company but he was called Collective Man or something.


----------



## killfox (Sep 24, 2008)

The list isnt in any paticular order of strength or anything, I just put it in a random order.

Anyway I said how would the person do in these verses? Not who he would get raped by. Also hed rape the logias due to the seastone laced bullets.


I also forgot to say, the people in the verses hes dropped in are in character, while hes blood lusted.

And to spice things up, lets say he can fly at the same speed he can run, can teleport, (even to other planets) , and can survive in space.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 24, 2008)

He needs Captain America's shield (Made out of Adamantium), it has tanked planet busting punches.

Also One Piece should be after Bleach and Hellsing should definately not be last since most of Hellsing characters would loose to Bleach and One Piece characters.

So anyhow, lets say the average person can run 10 miles an hour. times 6 billion is 60,000,000,000 miles per hour. The speed of light is 983,571,056 miles per hour. That is 61 times the speed of light. At the speed this person is going to be running the gun is going to be completely useless. The guy would be moving so fast that in the time it took for the bullet to leave the barrel after firing a shot he could take out an entire city's population with just his sword without even trying. It would be more effective he pulled the bullets out of the gun and threw them like darts.

If an average person can lift a 100 pounds this person would be able to lift 600,000,000,000 pounds. That's like class 300,000,000 strength. 

An average IQ is supposed to be 100, which brings this being's IQ up to 600,000,000,000. This should actually provide a solid defense against mind fucks. His ability to think would be so high that anyone attempting to read his mind wouldn't be able to keep up.

Naruto

Unarmed he could kill every human in a few secounds just by running up and flicking them in the face with his pinky finger. No equipment or strategy required, and no threats.

Bleach

Same as Naruto, but with more to kill. Probably takes as few minutes since he'd have to figure out how to to HM and SS. But there are literally no threats.

One Piece

Another Massacre

Hellsing

Uber rapage

Dragonball Z

The only scenario that Dragonball Z characters could win with is if they planet busted while not on the planet that this hypothetical character is at. The biggest obstacle is killing Buu. Not much of an obstacle since he's obscenely stronger than Buu, but because Buu's regen is broken enough that he might not be able to finish Buu off.

Marvel

Cosmics win, but not much else. 

DC

Superman Prime would make a good match, but it would probably take something like the Specter to win.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 24, 2008)

killfox said:


> The list isnt in any paticular order of strength or anything, I just put it in a random order.
> 
> Anyway I said how would the person do in these verses? Not who he would get raped by. Also hed rape the logias due to the seastone laced bullets.
> 
> ...



...8|

The funny thing is, he still rapes the the ones I listed as rapes, and he still loses against the others. In Naruto, he becomes world dictator. In One Piece, he becomes world dictator. In Bleach, he becomes world dictator. In Hellsing... There goes Alucard's goal.

For DB, he gets to... Freeza. He possibly gets to the Androids. For Marvel and DC, he's easily in the mid-top tiers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 24, 2008)

This guy would be able to run about 61 times the speed of light. Only a very few characters would not be blitzed.


----------



## Willy D (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh the sense of humor this guy would have


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 24, 2008)

Well as for strength, if you say an average human can lift 20 kilograms (average is rather low since I'm accounting for children, elderly people, sick people, disabled people, etc.) and if you round up the human population to 7 billion (being generous), then you get 140 billion kilograms, the weight of the earth is still over 40 trillion times that much. So people like Superman, Hulk, Wonder Woman, etc. would still be way stronger than this guy.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 24, 2008)

*snicker* As always, Mike ends up ruining everybody's day using logic and truth. And contrary to popular belief, we do use 100 % of our brain, so that aspect of the Mr. AllHumans is a moot point. Psychics, not physics, claims the 10-20 percent myth. It's a common misnomer, so I'll forgive you.... this time. *grin* If we used 100 % of our brain 'at the exact same time' we'd probably die from the traumatic experience. OH, would this person also have the accumulated regenerative capability of everyone? Also, if he's utterly bloodlusted and no one knows he intends to slaughter everyone until he comes after them, then he might actually have a chance since he's annihilating at 61 times the speed of light from the get-go. Either way I say he nukes everyone except the godly types of the marvel/DC-verse. Though, since his IQ is..jesus...600 billion... he'd probably be smart enough to invent or go after someone who possesses something that would vanquish every omnipotent who isn't omniscient and knows this guy is gunning them down. At least that is how I would go for the jugular, so maybe...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 24, 2008)

> So anyhow, lets say the average person can run 10 miles an hour



That's stupid. The average person cannot run a mile in 6 minutes. Unless you completely remove stamina barriers.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Sep 24, 2008)

Assuming an average IQ of 80 (pretty low) of an adult and half of the population of the world are adults (3 Billion), his intelligence would come out near 240,000,000,000.  It might be computed another way though. 

That would be enough to take over the world if we include prep.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 24, 2008)

No need for prep, not with the thinking power of nigh 7 billion people and the ability to move beyond the speed of light be it 60 times over or 6. I don't think Superman has the kind of reaction and tactical uber-genius this guy would have. Though..... would he have a speed force type aura that prevents the earth from exploding if he moves beyond light? There comes the intellect factor again. He'd probably be smart enough to figure a way past that. If he's so super duper beyond godly smart he won't just go into battle unprepared. 240 billion IQ...600 billion IQ...  hell if it's higher than 600,000, the bastard is probably close to omniscient.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 24, 2008)

That guy will commit suicide

The verses win


----------



## Red (Sep 24, 2008)

> has unlocked all 100% of the brain.


Then we die before the frst fight begins. 100% of the brain is called epilepsy. The fictional dude would be racked with epilepsy before the first fight even begins.



C. Hook said:


> Naruto: RAPE (Do you know how fucking strong and fast that guy is?)
> One Piece: RAPE against non-logias, although they will still get beaten because of this guy's intelligence. (Again, do you realize how fucking strong that guy is? A normal guy could probably benchpress 100 pounds at the very least. Now multiply that by 4 billion, subtracting children.)
> Bleach: RAPE (Bleachverse is weaker than One Piece verse...)
> Dragonball Z: Planet bust. Loss.
> ...


Hellsing rapes so beautifully that it isn't funny.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Is the guy also six billion times as durable as a regular human? How tough would that be?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 24, 2008)

^ Not as durable as some things we've seen. Human skin is remarkable for many reasons, but straight up durability isn't exactly one of it's strengths...if we added up the regeneration factor, maybe it would be different, but I don't quite know how to quantify that correctly


----------



## ez (Sep 24, 2008)

the 10% thing isn't true. we already use our brains to the fullest.

he's not going to defeat any verse unless his speed is as high is his strength 

his durability is still that of a human's from what i gather


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2008)

If he moves at the speed of light or any other high speed he kills himself.


----------



## Federer (Sep 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> If he moves at the speed of light or any other high speed he kills himself.



Did you also count the regenaration factor of this character? Does someone know how fast people "regenerate" from a small wound? (I'm not going to test it out on me )

What's with those numbers. I'm getting a headache. 

Naruto (solo)
One Peice (possible, but nah)
Bleach (possible, but nah)
Dragon Ball Z (planet busting blasts, Superman level characters, nah)
Marvel (Hulk sneezes, Thor hammers, Surfer shits etc.)
DC Verse ( same fate if this person counters Marvel)
Hellsing Verse (hmm....nah)


----------



## Federer (Sep 24, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> ......



Are you arguing that? Dragonball characters had insane powers, the most fans that I know loves that show because they were that crazy powerful. They already can blast of a planet easily, what do you want more?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 24, 2008)

killfox said:


> has unlocked all 100% of the brain.



I thought the 10% brain power thing was just a myth.


----------



## Federer (Sep 24, 2008)

Reload said:


> ........





Instead of trolling, give me some counters or post on-topic. Jeez.....some people.


----------



## Red (Sep 24, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Instead of trolling, give me some counters or post on-topic. Jeez.....some people.


......

Superman level characters:

- Fight at the speed of light or higher.
- Have strength in the trillions range
- Have attacks that make planet busting look like a pea shooter in comparison

I can go on but I'm too lazy. The "" looks is not trolling. I'm genuinely surprised that people still think the DBZverse can hold a candle to DC.


----------



## Federer (Sep 24, 2008)

Reload said:


> ......
> 
> Superman level characters:
> 
> ...



Superman has different level of strength, and I'm not the only person that believes Goku can beat Superman, that's the main reason, Goku vs. Superman threads are forbidden. 

Goku has also achieved lightspeed and can go beyond it, Toriyama, the creator confirmed it. DBZ characters do their thing with their Ki, example: Krillin hurt Goku when he threw a rock to his head, while concentrated he stopped a sword  from a SSJ with a finger. Master Roshi destroyed a planet in DB, and he's weak shit, DB characters take those ki-blasts for breakfast. 

Well, I'm not going to argue with you because this is off-topic. I respect your opinion.


----------



## Red (Sep 24, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Superman has different level of strength, and I'm not the only person that believes Goku can beat Superman, that's the main reason, Goku vs. Superman threads are forbidden.


 I used to believe that Goku can beat superman because only thing I knew about superman was through through the DC animated universe and thats true. But comic incarnations are so far stronger that it's even luaghable to compare it to DBZ characters.



> Goku has also achieved lightspeed and can go beyond it, Toriyama, the creator confirmed it. DBZ characters do their thing with their Ki, example: Krillin hurt Goku when he threw a rock to his head, while concentrated he stopped a sword  from a SSJ with a finger. Master Roshi destroyed a planet in DB, and he's weak shit, DB characters take those ki-blasts for breakfast.


Wheres the confirmation? Sounds like a load of BS to me and even if we do assume that Gkou is light speed, he's still not fast enough to catch superman who ranges between 100,000 times the speed of light to several million times that speed, (not to mention GLs, Flash, WW and MMH)

Like I said supes level bad guys make planet busting look like fire crackers. Superman has taken a super nova and in a climatic fight had an star system destroyed and the only thing he came out of it was with slightly damaged clothing.



> Well, I'm not going to argue with you because this is off-topic. I respect your opinion.


I agree this has been done to death.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Superman has different level of strength, and I'm not the only person that believes Goku can beat Superman, that's the main reason, Goku vs. Superman threads are forbidden.



No, we have them banned because they atract trolls like no other topic.



> Goku has also achieved lightspeed and can go beyond it, Toriyama, the creator confirmed it.



Wrong.




> DBZ characters do their thing with their Ki, example: Krillin hurt Goku when he threw a rock to his head, while concentrated he stopped a sword  from a SSJ with a finger. Master Roshi destroyed a planet in DB, and he's weak shit, DB characters take those ki-blasts for breakfast.



Muten Roshi destroyed the moon and that whole thing was PIS in the same league as Spiderman beating Firelord.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 24, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Superman has different level of strength, and I'm not the only person that believes Goku can beat Superman, that's the main reason, Goku vs. Superman threads are forbidden.
> 
> Goku has also achieved lightspeed and can go beyond it, Toriyama, the creator confirmed it. DBZ characters do their thing with their Ki, example: Krillin hurt Goku when he threw a rock to his head, while concentrated he stopped a sword  from a SSJ with a finger. Master Roshi destroyed a planet in DB, and he's weak shit, DB characters take those ki-blasts for breakfast.
> 
> Well, I'm not going to argue with you because this is off-topic. I respect your opinion.



You'd be wrong if you think Goku could beat Superman.  Those matches are banned because it's been proven so many times that Superman obliterates Goku that only people who don't know about the characters or people who are too butthurt to understand that Goku loses would make one.

Proof where Toriyama stated that Goku is lightspeed?  Because other than IT (which isn't really speed anyways), he isn't.

Goku just doesn't have the power to defeat Superman.  Hell, some would argue that Goku would have a hard time even hurting him.

Either way, that's way off topic.  The point is, there are no Superman level beings in DB, though busting the planet would be enough for DB to beat this guy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 24, 2008)

ezxx said:


> the 10% thing isn't true. we already use our brains to the fullest.
> 
> he's not going to defeat any verse unless his speed is as high is his strength
> 
> his durability is still that of a human's from what i gather



Hello, this hypotehical character would be able to run 61 times the speed of light. He's fast enough to blitz characters almost all of the Flashes.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2008)

A fusion of physical characteristics of Modern Day Earth's population isn't going be as physically impressive as you guys think. That's going to include a shitload of physically crippled or disabled people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, all those 3rd world countries would make this guy a weak cunt. He'd still be pretty smart though. And insanely fast.

He'd be able to beat up Naurto.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 24, 2008)

killfox said:


> All of earths population fuse into one person.


Do you know what this means? How many ppl have the common cold on any given day? How many ppl have a illness on any given day? How many ppl are deformed? 
This guy will end up being a diseased, vile, sad excuse of a Human Being.

He dies hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that the OP should clarify it a bit, and only include healthy humans. Then we'd make the assumption that there are 6 billion healthy humans. Average it out then. I'd say that at least 3% of these healthy humans are above average in strength, speed, stamina, and intelligence. And about 0.001% are powerlifters, geniuses, and marathon/speed runners.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 24, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Do you know what this means? How many ppl have the common cold on any given day? How many ppl have a illness on any given day? How many ppl are deformed?
> This guy will end up being a diseased, vile, sad excuse of a Human Being.
> 
> He dies hard.



In other words, he'd be your average NF poster.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 24, 2008)

If he has everyone's strengths and none of the weaknesses he would easily beat everyone in naruto bleach and one piece I also think he would beat DBZ because none of them have shown ftl speeds unless goku is teleporting. If he has all of the diseases as well he could still win. I mean goku died from a heart attack he can die from smallpox right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

Given he only accumulates positively and the negative does not impact him, and assuming his durability scales as well, he should be able to take on DBZ. Shit, he wouldn't even need to fly. The average human can jump at least a foot. This guy could jump 1,000,000,000 feet at least.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to agree that if you add up all 6 point some odd billion people you are going to have to subtract a lot of cripples, elderly, and children. I still think it's the mental capacity that would be this guy's number one asset. Geeze.. Superman went so fast when Kara disappeared that God's frontman Spectre had to interfere and tell Supes to slow his roll lest he tear reality itself a new one thereby annihilating civilizations beyond the ability to count (I'd like to see Goku pull off that one in any continuity). Fast enough to rip existence to shreds trumps fast enough to move through time any day of the week. Most people who can move beyond lightspeed can't on earth because of collateral damage, or so I'm led to believe. So I'd say Supes and anyone stronger takes this guy in an all out brawl due to his versatility and, not to mention, the needs of the author. Amalgam Man gets to DC and Marvel and gets obliterated... unless brains are used over brawn. I highly highly highly doubt most entities have an IQ over 300, then again...

____________________
Mitch: Oh, shit! Ah, that hurt like shit! 
Samantha: I know. That's why I distracted you first. Same principle as deflowering virgins. 
Mitch: Huh? What? Virgin - ? What? 
Samantha: Read it in this Harold Robbins book. Guy bites her on the ear. Distracts from the pain. Ever try that? 
Mitch: No, no, I sock 'em in the jaw and yell, "Pop goes the weasel."

~Geena Davis and Samuel L. Jackson in "The Long Kiss Goodnight"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

The thing is, this guy has the collective knowledge of everyone as well. He would know all of their weaknesses. 

Easy win.


----------



## Jazzfunk (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps something small that has been overlooked: fingernails. 
The hardness of human fingernails on an absolute hardness scale is about 3. For comparison, diamond is 1600. Now 3 x 6 billion is 18 billion. Meaning that this guy, if we assume that the durability of 6 billion humans combined also applies to his fingernails, would have nails roughly 1,125,000 times harder than diamond.  6 Billion Man, or whatever you want to call him, has some fearsome fingertips. God only help us if he found some way to sharpen them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2008)

I think he would be super durable. His bones would be 6 billion times as strong. Skin would have a tensil strength enough to carry the moon (exaggeration--or is it?). I think he should also carry the combined size and mass of all of the humans, too. He'd be fuckin' huge!


----------



## killfox (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok ok, let me clear some things up. This is a planet full of healthy humans. 

And just because I can, ill say he is an guy who can bench 250, has the fastest world mile time, and is fit as a fiddle, also he has an IQ of 200.

So basically take all of these things and multiply them by 6 billion.

This goes for strength,durability, healing, speed, intellegence, reaction etc.

Also like I said before, for the sake of this thread, lets say he has a flash like aura so he doesnt hurt himself at his insane speeds. And as I said earlier he can fly as fast as he runs, and survive in space.


----------



## killfox (Sep 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think he would be super durable. His bones would be 6 billion times as strong. Skin would have a tensil strength enough to carry the moon (exaggeration--or is it?). I think he should also carry the combined size and mass of all of the humans, too. He'd be fuckin' huge!


You just gave me an Idea, ontop of the other abilites I gave him, he can manipulate his mass, to be as light as one person, to as heavy as all people on earth. 

Just imagine the weight of all people moving at more than 61x the speed of light hitting you with the combined strenght of the worlds population, thats an insane hit.

Also i forgot to mention hes complety immune to disease, viruses, bacteria etc.


----------



## killfox (Sep 24, 2008)

Jazzfunk said:


> Perhaps something small that has been overlooked: fingernails.
> The hardness of human fingernails on an absolute hardness scale is about 3. For comparison, diamond is 1600. Now 3 x 6 billion is 18 billion. Meaning that this guy, if we assume that the durability of 6 billion humans combined also applies to his fingernails, would have nails roughly 1,125,000 times harder than diamond.  6 Billion Man, or whatever you want to call him, has some fearsome fingertips. God only help us if he found some way to sharpen them.


Lol thats crazy, so how tough would his skin be? And check above for the changes I made.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 24, 2008)

Won't punching the planet while moving at 61X the speed of light and having the combined strength of 6 billion people destroy it?

Also, this is like all abilities times 6 billion right?

Would you imagine what he would do if he farted at 6 billion times stronger than the average fart at 61 times the speed of light?


----------



## mailer-daemon (Sep 24, 2008)

Just for rank, id say reality warpers & time manipulators COULD defeat him.

Well unless 6.7 Billion Man goes FTL (assuming an average person could run a meter/second he goes 6Billion m/sec compared to light's 299,792,458m/s) and punches the reality warpers/time manipulators first. Well if all people had Ussain Bolt's speed, that would be better . 

Bleach/Naruto/Op would die horribly with that power, speed and intelligence.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 24, 2008)

ezxx said:


> the 10% thing isn't true. we already use our brains to the fullest.



The 10% part was proven to be false based on the faulty logic they used to come to that conclusion.
I don't recall it ever being proven we already use our brain to its fullest.


----------



## killfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Testrun said:


> *Won't punching the planet while moving at 61X the speed of light and having the combined strength of 6 billion people destroy it?*
> Also, this is like all abilities times 6 billion right?
> 
> Would you imagine what he would do if he farted at 6 billion times stronger than the average fart at 61 times the speed of light?


Would strength like this be enough to hurt superman?


----------



## ez (Sep 25, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The 10% part was proven to be false based on the faulty logic they used to come to that conclusion.
> I don't recall it ever being proven we already use our brain to its fullest.



depends on what you mean by saying 'to its fullest,' i suppose. i meant more along the lines of no part of the brain remains unused for an elongated period of time.


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 25, 2008)

We are Legion. For we are many.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> All of earths population fuse into one person.
> 
> He has the acumulated intellegence of everyone and has unlocked all 100% of the brain.



Intelligence fusion would still be limited to the confines of what we currently have on earth, and a few advanced theories beyond fleshed out to a great deal. Aside from that, the fused brain power would essentially just give this being the capacity to perform actions and thoughts without analysis or hesitation. 



killfox said:


> He has the accumulated strength of everyone(the strength of 6 billion+ people)



The population is higher then 6 billion right now!:amazed
Anyway, lets pretend when we take the average 'bench-press strength' of everyone on earth it comes to about 60 pounds. That's very generous! I mean, you need to keep in mind newborns, children, the elderly, and others who would not be able to lift much, are factored into that. Meh. This being can bench press 360 billion Pounds! Not bad. However, that's less then the weight of the earth! 



killfox said:


> He has the accumulated speed of everyone
> He has the accumulated stamina, and speed of everyone.



Lets say the average speed for everyone on earth is 3 m/s running. I don't care about the others! Now this beings speed is 18 billon m/s. 

Accumulated stamina is meh, because some people would make the stamina worse!  Ignoring that, lets say this being can do phsycial activity for about 3 years straight without exhaustion.



killfox said:


> This new person has an average build of an adult male and weigh's 170 pounds.
> 
> He is also trained in every form of fighting the world has ever known period, wether it be sword fighting, gun shooting, or knife throwing, and is trained in the use of every weapon/vehicle known to man.



Real world fighting falls flat compared to comic book/ manga/video game/ etc randomness fighting. Karate kid could still solo in sheer fighting abilities, as could many others.



killfox said:


> This super soilder is equiped with an adamantium sword, an adamantium shard fire'ing gun(laced with sea stone,and holy water), . Adamantium brass knuckles, and batmans utility belt. He also never runs out of ammo



batman prime's utility belt has the following: 
Mother box
Krytonian ring
Ivan's Black Hole device(s)
Random shit for Mid-tiers
button that teleports him thx to connection to watchtower



killfox said:


> How does this person do in the following verses if hes dropped into them and is utterly blood lusted?
> 
> Naruto
> One Peice
> ...




Naruto lost. One Piece lost. Bleach lost. 

Dragonball kills him. Specifically, you said stamina but not durability. In which case any Dragonball ki blast disposes of the being. Mind you, as the character is insanely fast it won't be easy and he'd blitz up most of Db verse. However, if Db just get one blast off they can bust the planet. Then there is the magic and other abilities. I mean, what the fuck ya gonna do against boss rabbit ? Nothin! You gonna get turned into a carrot! 

marvel won. Dc won. 

Hellsing lost. Schrieoneid gets black hole dump thx to batman utility belt.


----------



## killfox (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> Ok ok, let me clear some things up. This is a planet full of healthy humans.
> 
> And just because I can, ill say he is an guy who can bench 250, has the fastest world mile time, and is fit as a fiddle, also he has an IQ of 200.
> 
> ...





killfox said:


> You just gave me an Idea, ontop of the other abilites I gave him, he can manipulate his mass, to be as light as one person, to as heavy as all people on earth.
> 
> Just imagine the weight of all people moving at more than 61x the speed of light hitting you with the combined strenght of the worlds population, thats an insane hit.
> 
> Also i forgot to mention hes complety immune to disease, viruses, bacteria etc.


@Red Im assuming you didnt read the changes I made earlier read what I posted above. ^^^


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> @Red Im assuming you didnt read the changes I made earlier read what I posted above. ^^^



Your update sounds like a weaker version of the Pre-crisis Superman I've heard so much about, except without the ability to pull out plot-deviced powers. I'd say the being is now kinda like Sliver Surfer when wanked by his fans, except with less variety and travelling speed but more raw power/durability and intelligence.


----------



## killfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Your update sounds like a weaker version of the Pre-crisis Superman I've heard so much about, except without the ability to pull out plot-deviced powers. I'd say the being is now kinda like Sliver Surfer when wanked by his fans, except with less variety and travelling speed but more raw power/durability and intelligence.


So who could he beat/not beat in the Marvel/DC verses? And how big of a threat would he be?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> So who could he beat/not beat in the Marvel/DC verses? And how big of a threat would he be?



If we're talking about a straight fight as they would be done in the comics, I'd say he'd have somewhat of a chance at beating Sliver Surfer. However, SS could always beat him with Power cosmics transmution or something like that if he wanted. 

As far as being a threat goes, I'd say he could solo marvel earth, and then expand beyond that to rule over multiple galaxies as a key player in the Shair empire. He could take Gladiators place and be more then a figure head! 

On earth, assuming they still have the gems, he could get those really easy, and also just wtf own any of the heroes and villians. Hell, he could steal Doom's gadgets...

In Dc I don't know. Wally West would get killed by him in a comic written fight, but outside of that he'd probably just speed steal him and oneshot.  Wally's not a good marker though. He's all over the place. In dc as a threat I'd say he'd basically be high enough most of the latern corps would need to be sent to a sector of space to take him down. I could also see him organizing something like sinestro. Same scenerio and stroy......


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2008)

ezxx said:


> the 10% thing isn't true. we already use our brains to the fullest.



No, we do not use our brains to the fullest, where did you come up with that?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at the title. The "Kids" part is for you


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Oh the sense of humor this guy would have



Oh how horny this guy would be


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> Would strength like this be enough to hurt superman?


I wanna know this one as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

This new creation would be one of the strongest, most durable, smartest humans ever concieved.  His strenght wouldn't match Superman levels or anything, I suppose, but he'd still give anyone a run for their money in most fictions.

His bench would be over 1,500,000,000,000 pounds.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Sep 25, 2008)

> ou'd be wrong if you think Goku could beat Superman. Those matches are banned because it's been proven so many times that Superman obliterates Goku that only people who don't know about the characters or people who are too butthurt to understand that Goku loses would make one.
> 
> Proof where Toriyama stated that Goku is lightspeed? Because other than IT (which isn't really speed anyways), he isn't.
> 
> ...



Well at least it's still debatable considering The Wizard( company or magazine i forgot which is a pro. critics in comics character) clearly sided with goku that he would beat post Supes in a battle although some DC fans wont accept this but hey we all have our own sides and opinion but sadly these type of thread resulted in trolls and flaming,
but its not as bad as let say Itachi>Galactus thread  

Well on topic
Narutoverse(RIP)
OnePiece(since he has seastone RIP)
Bleach(The Spirit king disagree with him so No)
Marvel(Franklin will him out of existance)
DC(Supes Solo)
Hellsing(No unless he can find a way to destroy alucard completely)


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2008)

You take Wizard seriously? The same magazine that said Wolverine was the greatest character of all time?

Anyway, I don't think IQ stacks linearly like that.

If you have 2 people each with 100 IQ (average), chances are they're not going to be able to outthink someone with a 180 IQ if they work together.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 25, 2008)

As mentioned above, even without flight and teleportation (though with his IQ he could easily invent devices that give him those powers), he rapes everything but DBZverse, Marvelverse, and DCverse.

In Marvel and DCverses he loses to cosmics (though he puts up a hell of a fight against the lower tier cosmics), and in DBZverse he has no way of permanently killing Goku who can teleport himself and his crew back from the afterlife at will, nevermind trying to kill Majin Buu who can regen from dust.

He could theoretically take out the DBZverse by inventing something that renders the Z Warriors braindead, but the DBZverse has cosmics (who are weaker than the non-cosmics) that live in the afterlife (where this fused human can't access them) and can interfere whenever they damn well plase.  They could always use the Namekian Dragonballs to undo his damage before he can jerry-rig a spaceship to take him to Planet Namek.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 25, 2008)

Wizard is a magazine run by fanboys. It's not Marvel, it's not DC. Just a magazine run by comic fans it provides mostly previews, interviews, movie news, and top 10s/20s/100s last time I checked.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 25, 2008)

Itachi2000 said:


> Well at least it's still debatable considering The Wizard( company or magazine i forgot which is a pro. critics in comics character) clearly sided with goku that he would beat post Supes in a battle although some DC fans wont accept this but hey we all have our own sides and opinion but sadly these type of thread resulted in trolls and flaming,
> but its not as bad as let say Itachi>Galactus thread



Actually, it's not really that debatable.  That's the whole point why the matchup is banned in the OBD, because it's obvious to anyone who actually looks at the facts about the two characters and isn't a Goku fanboy that Superman beats him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Goku who can teleport himself and his crew back from the afterlife at will



This is not true. He had to get a special pass that only lasted for one day (and using too much ki on earth lowered the time he had left). Later he had to have Old Kaioshin give up his life for him to return.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> You take Wizard seriously? The same magazine that said Wolverine was the greatest character of all time?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think IQ stacks linearly like that.
> 
> If you have 2 people each with 100 IQ (average), chances are they're not going to be able to outthink someone with a 180 IQ if they work together.


 I'm certain it wouldn't stack that way, either. However, I do think that with the accumulated knowledge and intelligence of the ENTIRE WORLD, the guy would be a genius the likes of which have never existed.

Let's say, for argument's sake, that he combines the brain power of the two people. The result would be a brain power 2x that of the original, obviously. I don't know how that translates to IQ, but it'd certainly be smarter than a 5th grader.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 25, 2008)

this guy would dominate most of them imo


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 25, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Look at the title. The "Kids" part is for you



He never said anything about the 10% part, he merely said, that saying we use 100% of our brains isn't true. (Which I don't believe there has been scientific evidence suggesting we do.)


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Solos Naruto, *doesn't get past One Piece*.



Is that a joke? If you fused 6billion+ and averaged their lifting strength at 100lbs that fused person would be able to lift 300,000,000 tons. The average human walking speed is 2-3 miles per hour. That means that even with the slower pace (2mph) a fused being would be moving at MACH 8,000,000 just by walking. By U.S standerds the average IQ is 100. A fused being would have and IQ of 600,000,000,000 which is. Another fun fact is that a human sneeze exceeds 100 mph so that air pressure from a fused being would kill tangable beings is OP and blow away any Logia as it would be an attack that put out air pressure moving at 100,000,000,000 mph.

So a fused Human would be able to:

Lift 300,000,000 tons
would be moving at MACH 8,000,000 just by walking
Has an IQ of 600,000,000,000 
and would have a sneeze that would move at 100,000,000,000 mph


----------



## enigma6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Also, wouldn't this creation be capable of some form of psi or reality warping considering that all 6 billion people this guy is made of are all healthy by the op's ruling.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 25, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> Also, wouldn't this creation be capable of some form of psi or reality warping considering that all 6 billion people this guy is made of are all healthy by the op's ruling.



Yes, many people who are able to use a larger percentage of their brain develope psychic and/or psychokinesis. No one has wraped reality but this person would be almost impossable to mind rape and would be able to lift almost anything with his mind, eaisly read minds, and may be able to tell the future.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

He can also change his density now. Imagine a punch from him at 61x light speed with the weight of 6 billion people behind it?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Is that a joke? If you fused 6billion+ and averaged their lifting strength at 100lbs that fused person would be able to lift 300,000,000 tons. The average human walking speed is 2-3 miles per hour. That means that even with the slower pace (2mph) a fused being would be moving at MACH 8,000,000 just by walking. By U.S standerds the average IQ is 100. A fused being would have and IQ of 600,000,000,000 which is. Another fun fact is that a human sneeze exceeds 100 mph so that air pressure from a fused being would kill tangable beings is OP and blow away any Logia as it would be an attack that put out air pressure moving at 100,000,000,000 mph.
> 
> So a fused Human would be able to:
> 
> ...



garp is stronger.
zoro is already lightspeed and still can't dent mihawk. 
Mihawk with breath cuts threw aything including adamantium, the space time continum, and Sarah Palin. 
Hapki is equivalent to green latern style willpower energy. Hapki user trap this being in a hapki shieldand wait for him to turn to stone. 
Op won.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't feel like quoting to make it one post.. so this is a double post......



CrazyMoronX said:


> He can also change his density now. Imagine a punch from him at 61x light speed with the weight of 6 billion people behind it?



Hajime No Ippo characters and sports manga characters still have more heart. 
Flash already did the above when he couldn't use his powers that well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Flash ain't got nothing on 6 Billion Man.  

He's slower at base, non-speedforce BS levels, can't change himself to be 600,000,000,000+ pounds, and isn't anywhere near as durable.  If he actually moved that fast, with that much behind him, the entire universe would implode.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Flash ain't got nothing on 6 Billion Man.
> 
> He's slower at base, non-speedforce BS levels, can't change himself to be 600,000,000,000+ pounds, and isn't anywhere near as durable.  If he actually moved that fast, with that much behind him,the entire universe would implode.



Well I agree with you, but Flash beat the Anti-Monitor (kinda), has infintie mass punch, speed steal, vibriate through almost anything cheats, and writers so into rubbing his ass he can shit gold. So if the universe implodes Flash uses speed to make it explode and go back to normal. It wouldn't even need to make sense!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder, this thread isn't "Goku vs. Superman" such discussion is off topic in this thread, and banned in general.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm quite obsessed with this character. I do declare he should be in more vs matches. 

As for DBZ, he could totally smash those wankers. Speed blitz, super-punch and they all die.

In Marvel he could probably be a galaxy threat. Marvel Earth itself would be dominated until Juggernaut pimp-slapped him. Or maybe, if he isn't suffering from PIS, Dr. Strange would do some rapage spell. I don't see anyone else putting up a decent fight against something that fast.

DC would be interesting though. He would be smarter than Batman and have access to all of his files; JLA is out of the equation. I'm sure he'd run into Spectre or whatever.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Look at the title. The "Kids" part is for you



Now you might actually only be using 10% of your brain.



enigma6 said:


> Also, wouldn't this creation be capable of some form of psi or reality warping considering that all 6 billion people this guy is made of are all healthy by the op's ruling.



Maybe if either of those were real, but as of yet they haven't been proven to be, so no.


----------



## Ax_ (Sep 25, 2008)

killfox said:


> Naruto


Speedblitz.
There god, what a speedblitz, from an ftl punch to bust the planet or something.



> One Peice


Speedblitz, with planetbusting from infinite mass punch.



> Bleach


Same as above.



> Dragon Ball Z


They can't possibly hit him.
This guy just speedblitzes them all at once.
And then builds a ship to go out into the universe and kills everyone.
With multi-galaxy busting lasers.
This guy will be so insanely smart that he will make Reed with prep look like a fucking moron.



> Marvel


Bitchslaps every moron there, and lets them know there will be no more crap.
After that, he forges Marvel Earth into a galactic Empire, with tech he has personally created to destroy hostile groups.
Then, he bends the Skrulls to his will, and have them walk first in order to take all casualties in any future battles.
In the end, this guy will have a universal empire, and will then start to attack other universes to bring them under control.
Possibly the Ultimate Marvel ones...


> DC Verse


He takes over DC Earth.
Then, he creates an organization which usurps the power from the Guardians and their Corps in the Earth sector, leading to him being the major power at least in his Sector.
From there, he strikes out and gains control over other Sectors, slowly forcing the Green Lanterns back.
In the end, the Green Lanterns will be no more, and he turns his focus on other enemies like, say, Prime.
And, thanks to his vastly superior intellect, he makes the bastard kill himself by moving into an area where there is a red sun, and then beat himself up constantly.
He'll do it, since he will be insanely smart as well.


> Hellsing Verse


Why bother with this one?
He flicks the earth Hellsingverse is on with a finger and destroys it.


In the Marvel and DC fight, he doesn't really fight anyone directly, since he doesn't need to, due to his overwhelming intelligence, so he wins without fighting the big boys in any real way.

All in all, things got alot more awesome in fiction, with this guy around.

I hope we get more threads with this guy.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2008)

Ax do you read Marvel and DC comics?


----------



## Ax_ (Sep 25, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Ax do you read Marvel and DC comics?



I fucking love Green Lantern comics, at any rate.
And the Lucifer comic was awesome, as was the Sandman one.

Seriously, if it has a Green Lantern in it, I'll read it, even if it is written by some damn moron.

Marvel...to be honest with you, Marvel has pulled some crap that I'm not too happy about, so I haven't really gotten into recent events.
I do know that Peter Parker is apparently a moron, as is Tony Stark.

And there is this bitch of a reporter that argued with Captain America...don't know about much else...except that Deadpool is all kinds of hilarious win, and I loved the end of the Deadpool&Cable comics.
Kind of nice to see it end like that.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2008)

Deadpool and Cable both have comic series again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2008)

Still couldn't beat the Juggernaut. 

I suppose he could potentially obtain the Mind Gem from Xavier and use that gain psychic abilities and then beat the Juggernaut.  Why would I ever argue agaisnt Juggernaut?


----------



## enigma6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Now you might actually only be using 10% of your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if either of those were real, but as of yet they haven't been proven to be, so no.



I know, I'm just messin' around.


----------



## Ax_ (Sep 25, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Deadpool and Cable both have comic series again.


Seriously?
If they do, I might give Marvel one more chance.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Still couldn't beat the Juggernaut.
> 
> I suppose he could potentially obtain the Mind Gem from Xavier and use that gain psychic abilities and then beat the Juggernaut.  Why would I ever argue agaisnt Juggernaut?



This guy makes Juggernaut his general.
There, now Juggernaut has control over a universal empire.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2008)

enigma6 said:


> I know, I'm just messin' around.


I figured you might be, but this is an anime forum, and I'm willing to bet many people believe it's true.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 25, 2008)

Pseudoscience and false facts = failed thread


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 25, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Pseudoscience and false facts = failed thread



For once we agreeeeee


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 25, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> garp is stronger.
> zoro is already lightspeed and still can't dent mihawk.
> Mihawk with breath cuts threw aything including adamantium, the space time continum, and Sarah Palin.
> Hapki is equivalent to green latern style willpower energy. Hapki user trap this being in a hapki shieldand wait for him to turn to stone.
> Op won.



Another joker I see. Zoro is not FTL. Kuma said his attacks are lightspeed but that does not make it so. Happosai said that Toro was lightning fast and the sound nin said that their attacks were sound speed. Yet people do not buy into that. Nobody in OP has shown a single lightspeed feat. Until that happens it is nothing more than hype. As for this fused being the speed I gave was his walking speed. If he was to run it would be around 4-5 times faster. 

I doubt Goku or Superman can beat him. People are looking at his strength and speed only but are no one seems to talk about how fast this guy would be able to heal. Any damage would eaisly be heald in an instant. The other thing people seem to forget is this guys IQ. I think his IQ would allow him to beat Goku, HULK and even Superman. Why? Let me explain. 

Humans have a tendacy to invent things that can move faster than they can, things that are more destructive than they are, and ways to incress their own personal strength (protien shakes, pills, etc). This being would be no differant and would also build things bigger, stronger, and more powerful than himself. He would also try and find ways to become even stronger. 

Mr Fantastic cloned Thor
Mr Stark made the Iron Man armor and the HULK buster
a nobody put the addy in Wolverine
a drink was created to change into THE HULK 
Magnito invented a helmet that could resist charles xavier 
Thanos made a bunch of crap 
Dr Gero made Cell (who was stronger than SSJ Goku)

And this fused being's IQ makes those people look like a retarded baby. He can make a HULK potion and a fused THOR and Cell if he wanted to. People have to remember that it was someone over 500 million times dumber that came up with a nuke. This guy would easily be able to make a ship to get things needed from other planets as well. 

So think about how stong the HULK potion made a chump and apply that to how much stronger it would make this guy. Then think of all of the inventions done in comics and manga by people who are millions of times dumber than this guy is.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 25, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Another joker I see. Zoro is not FTL. Kuma said his attacks are lightspeed but that does not make it so. Happosai said that Toro was lightning fast and the sound nin said that their attacks were sound speed. Yet people do not buy into that. Nobody in OP has shown a single lightspeed feat. Until that happens it is nothing more than hype. As for this fused being the speed I gave was his walking speed. If he was to run it would be around 4-5 times faster.
> 
> I doubt Goku or Superman can beat him. People are looking at his strength and speed only but are no one seems to talk about how fast this guy would be able to heal. Any damage would eaisly be heald in an instant. The other thing people seem to forget is this guys IQ. I think his IQ would allow him to beat Goku, HULK and even Superman. Why? Let me explain.
> 
> ...



He'd be insanely smart, yes, but no he would not be able to do that.

For one thing, he doesn't know how to do anything like that.

Secondly, he doesn't get the prep to learn how to do that or to actually do it.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 25, 2008)

This "supercharacter" is still bound by the Laws of Motion and general physics. He gets stomped.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 25, 2008)

bitesize said:


> This "supercharacter" is still bound by the Laws of Motion and general physics. He gets stomped.



He has a Flash-like aura so he can move at his full speed.  Also he can fly at that speed.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 25, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> He needs Captain America's shield (Made out of Adamantium), it has tanked planet busting punches.



Actually, his shield isn't Adamantium.  It's similar, but different.  It's an Iron/Vibranium alloy that also was mixed with an unknown chemical.  In fact Adamantium was discovered while trying to replicate the metal used in Captain America's shield.

Now at one point it was destroyed and was replaced with an Adamantium shield, but that was temporary.  His shield was eventually recreated by a cosmic being (maybe Surfer, I can't remember), however it had a flaw in it, however it was smashed at one point by I think Thor's hammer and that realigned the molecules so that it was back to it's original condition.  Really it's quite confusing exactly what happened and I hardly remember.

All that really matters though is that True Adamantium is the 3rd strongest substance in the Marvel-verses.  The 2nd strongest is Capt's shield and the absolute strongest is enchanted Uru (Mjollnir and Stormbreaker are made of that).


----------



## bitesize (Sep 25, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> He has a Flash-like aura so he can move at his full speed.  Also he can fly at that speed.


Irrelevant, the Flash would be tore apartment if it wasn't for the Speedforce. Him having an aura isn't really the reason he can survive going at such speeds. 

AllHuman tries to go faster than light and dies.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 25, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Irrelevant, the Flash would be tore apartment if it wasn't for the Speedforce. Him having an aura isn't really the reason he can survive going at such speeds.
> 
> AllHuman tries to go faster than light and dies.



Except for the fact that it's completely relevant and makes your point wrong.

Since you don't seem to understand, I will simplify it.  This character is able to move at his maximum speed without taking damage.


----------



## killfox (Sep 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still couldn't beat the Juggernaut.
> 
> I suppose he could potentially obtain the Mind Gem from Xavier and use that gain psychic abilities and then beat the Juggernaut.  Why would I ever argue agaisnt Juggernaut?


Because this guy is so awesone


----------



## killfox (Sep 25, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> Except for the fact that it's completely relevant and makes your point wrong.
> 
> Since you don't seem to understand, I will simplify it.  *This character is able to move at his maximum speed without taking damage.*


@ Bitesize. Read the wise posts of Snake Plissken, you are bound to be enlightend


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 26, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> He'd be insanely smart, yes, but no he would not be able to do that.
> 
> For one thing, he doesn't know how to do anything like that.
> 
> Secondly, he doesn't get the prep to learn how to do that or to actually do it.



So people with an IQ of less than 200 can make nukes and steroids but someone with an IQ of 600,000,000,000 can't think of somthing like a HULK potion? In truth we can not fathom what kind of things he can invent. Also, someone that smart would realize that each verse is getting far stronger and would think of back up plans.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 26, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> Except for the fact that it's completely relevant and makes your point wrong.
> 
> Since you don't seem to understand, I will simplify it.  This character is able to move at his maximum speed without taking damage.


So basically, physics are ignored? Also, Flash's aura still isn't relevant. Flash isn't protected because of his aura... its because of the Speedforce.


Regardless of how powerful, fast or smart he is. He still doesn't have any actual super powers. So because of this.

Naruto: Dies for the most part. If he is happen to hit by Sasori (scratched), then he dies. Success rate of victory, 99%. Death is unlikely here.

One Piece: Perona kills him possibly. Enel possibly kills him as well. Overall, he will also win most of the time. Success rate of victory, 90%.

Bleach: Really he should lose because a normal human cannot even see Shingami. Anyway, he loses by default since he will never get to HM or Soul Society. "If he does make it to HM, Aizen's Shikai will likely be his downfall. Success rate of victory: 70%

Dragonball: He loses, he will never kill Cell or Buu. He has no energy attacks. He will eventually be killed be one of these two. Success Rate of Victory: 0%. 

Marvel: Anyone intangible kills him
DC: Anyone intangible kills him.

Hellsing: Not quite familiar, but he should beat everyone from what I know.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 26, 2008)

bitesize said:


> So basically, physics are ignored? Also, Flash's aura still isn't relevant. Flash isn't protected because of his aura... its because of the Speedforce.



The Flash has an aura that protects him and what he carries from the effects of using his speed.  Now, this aura might be provided by the Speed Force, but guess what?  It's still an aura.

So again, yes, it is relevant.


----------



## killfox (Sep 26, 2008)

bitesize said:


> *So basically, physics are ignored?*
> 
> Also, Flash's aura still isn't relevant. Flash isn't protected because of his aura... its because of the Speedforce..



Allow me to take a second and laugh at your post 

Ok now to adress your points.



Welcome to fiction.



bitesize said:


> Regardless of how powerful, fast or smart he is. He still doesn't have any actual super powers. So because of this.


Actually I gave him flight, the ability to survive in space, and something else i forgot but i forgot.

And are you really saiying that the abilities I gave him dont qualify as super powers? Can you do what my fusion can do?


bitesize said:


> Naruto: Dies for the most part. If he is happen to hit by Sasori (scratched), then he dies. Success rate of victory, 99%. Death is unlikely here.


Sasori wouldnt be able to break his skin even if he stood still. And even moving at jogging speed, this guy would be faster than the entire verse.


bitesize said:


> One Piece: Perona kills him possibly. Enel possibly kills him as well. Overall, he will also win most of the time. Success rate of victory, 90%.


Perona gets punched and dies, also her ghosts arent fast enough to catch him. Also, Enel gets shot with a seastone/Adamantium bullet and dies, or 6 billion man sneezes and Enel gets blown away.


bitesize said:


> Bleach: Really he should lose because a normal human cannot even see Shingami. Anyway, he loses by default since he will never get to HM or Soul Society. "If he does make it to HM, Aizen's Shikai will likely be his downfall. Success rate of victory: 70%


 This is the OBD, shouldnt this guy be able to see the people of bleach? He rapes them all.


bitesize said:


> Dragonball: He loses, he will never kill Cell or Buu. He has no energy attacks. He will eventually be killed be one of these two. Success Rate of Victory: 0%.


He punches Cells head off then seperates all of cells body parts and throws him at light speed and causes his body to vaporize from sheer speed. Buu would be difficult, but taking him to space and throwing him into the sun before buu knows whats going on should work.


bitesize said:


> Marvel: Anyone intangible kills him
> DC: Anyone intangible kills him.


Hes smart enough to find ways to defeat intangible people, and would they be fast enough to catch him or stong enough to hurt him in the first place?


bitesize said:


> Hellsing: Not quite familiar, but he should beat everyone from what I know


Pretty much


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Sep 26, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> So people with an IQ of less than 200 can make nukes and steroids but someone with an IQ of 600,000,000,000 can't think of somthing like a HULK potion? In truth we can not fathom what kind of things he can invent. Also, someone tht smart would realize that each verse is getting far stronger and would think of back up plans.



These are real world humans in the character, not people from comics.  Meaning he only knows things that real world people would know.  So he would not know how to make a Hulk potion, he would only know how to make things that we actually have or that he could figure out how to make using the information currently available.He could easily learn how to once he got to the verse given the right materials, but he doesn't have that.  

To design any type of weapon or anything he would need prep, which he doesn't get.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2008)

Having a high IQ doesn't mean you're going to be as smart as people from 4,000 years in the future, it doesn't even mean you're going to be smarter then people around now. It just means you'll grasp concepts easily.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 26, 2008)

> Allow me to take a second and laugh at your post
> 
> Ok now to adress your points.
> 
> ...


Except Fiction has Physics? Unless you are ignorant enough to think that Fiction is void of physics... 



> Actually I gave him flight, the ability to survive in space, and something else i forgot but i forgot.
> 
> And are you really saiying that the abilities I gave him dont qualify as super powers? Can you do what my fusion can do?


Being Superhuman and having Superpowers are two different things. Many traits overlap, though.



> Sasori wouldnt be able to break his skin even if he stood still. And even moving at jogging speed, this guy would be faster than the entire verse.


Where does it say in your original post that he gets the durability of everyone on Earth combined?



> Perona gets punched and dies, also her ghosts arent fast enough to catch him. Also, Enel gets shot with a seastone/Adamantium bullet and dies, or 6 billion man sneezes and Enel gets blown away.


Enel isn't going to die from a single shot... Also, a 6 billion man "sneeze" is not going to do anything... How exactly does this being know that Perona has an astral projection form? He will just be punching a ghost..



> This is the OBD, shouldnt this guy be able to see the people of bleach? He rapes them all.


How does he get to Soul Society or Hueco Mundo? Yeah, he doesn't. So he cannot beat the entire verse. He does beat anyone who confronts him, though.



> He punches Cells head off then seperates all of cells body parts and throws him at light speed and causes his body to vaporize from sheer speed. Buu would be difficult, but taking him to space and throwing him into the sun before buu knows whats going on should work.


So this being can fly now? What human is capable of flying, or are you just giving him random abilities just so he is capable of being a threat to DB and above? This being would die in the vacuum of space. He is only a human... Unless you gave him the ability to survive that too. Which is going far from the original post. Also, Cell would just regenerate..



> Hes smart enough to find ways to defeat intangible people, and would they be fast enough to catch him or stong enough to hurt him in the first place?


They don't have to? Invisible and Intangible people, or just intangible people would be unknown to this being. He has no way of attacking them nor can he find these beings either.




This thread is just dumb anyway. It failed once you started giving this being abilities just so he stands a chance against the universes that you put him against. Nice try though.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 26, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> These are real world humans in the character, not people from comics.  Meaning he only knows things that real world people would know.  So he would not know how to make a Hulk potion, he would only know how to make things that we actually have or that he could figure out how to make using the information currently available.He could easily learn how to once he got to the verse given the right materials, but he doesn't have that.
> 
> To design any type of weapon or anything he would need prep, which he doesn't get.



I know that. This is a look at what we humans have come up with
. You can lift hundreds of lbs as if it was only 10lbs. We have lightspeed weapons , We can stop things moving 99.9% lightspeed , and we will be able to make black holes soon . 

Now if we can do that then this guy would be able to make real black holes and may be able to make it stronger. He would be able to make himself a ironman suit at the very least and would have lightspeed attacking weapons. These are thing that people with IQs much less than his have come up with. This guy would be able to make things far better. As for the no prep thing, why would he not decide to take his time and build things? 


Also, there was a comment made by someone about this fused being not having energy attacks and that may not be true. Every Human has Ki and there has been people who has shown the ability to channel their ki. I would also like to bring up people who use brain power to make their body as hard as steel, walk on fire, pick up heavy crap, etc.



> Having a high IQ doesn't mean you're going to be as smart as people from 4,000 years in the future, it doesn't even mean you're going to be smarter then people around now. It just means you'll grasp concepts easily.


If we are fusing everyone together would this person not have their knowledge?


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 26, 2008)

Tenchi? Yeah, um..love the signature..seriously..but back on topic. Bitesize? You need to read the original post and follow-up killfox made shortly after about what the 6 billion plus man *cue 6 million dollar man sound effects* can do. I'm not going to repeat it.

Also.. this guy is bloodlusted, right? Doesn't that mean he'll be too interested in murdering regardless of his own safety right out of the cage to fight with more than he comes into the battle with, ie prep-time? Sadly, once Spectre or someone close to his playing field enters the fray he's stopped cold unless he, with his infinite knowledge and total recall of all of the comics.. collects his foes' weaknesses first. I found a touch of illogic though, killfox, as you only gave him a few aces up his sleeve. With all his knowledge wouldn't he have collected other things before starting this mess, ie the spear of destiny for Spectre? Or was that just all he managed to collect before the collective armada of these universes caught on to his scheme and attacked en masse? Though knowledge doesn't equate to wisdom, so maybe I'm just uselessly ranting. A prologue scenario probably would have made this discussion a lot less...messy.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 26, 2008)

> He has the acumulated intellegence of everyone and has unlocked all 100% of the brain.


@ MysticTrunks

If this being has the acumulated intellegence of everyone how can you say that he would not be smarter than everyone in this time? Also why would someone this smart not take time to prep?



> *He is also trained in every form of fighting the world has ever known period*, wether it be sword fighting, gun shooting, or knife throwing, and is trained in the use of every weapon/vehicle known to man.


So on top of the things I already listed he would also have Ki and chakra training. As for the bloodlust, if this guy is trained in every form of fighting he would know how to clear his head even when he really wants to kill people.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 27, 2008)

The problem is this guy doesn't have new powers beyond the combined physical abilities of all humans. Comics and Manga have several characters with abilities that still could destroy a guy like that.... for example sealing abilities of Naruto like Susano, Devil Fruit users like DonFlamingo, etc....

This guy still woud be weak as anyone against any form of telekinesis, illusion, magic, etc...


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> The problem is this guy doesn't have new powers beyond the combined physical abilities of all humans. Comics and Manga have several characters with abilities that still could destroy a guy like that.... for example sealing abilities of Naruto like *Susano, Devil Fruit users like DonFlamingo,* etc....
> 
> This guy still woud be weak as anyone against any form of *telekinesis, illusion, magic,* etc...



This guys walking speed would blitz before those moves are used. He would also have very strong mind ability. If this guy has the knowledge of everyone in the world, he would know all about magic, illusions, and telekineses as well. With all of that information given to him he would be able to take things to the next level with his IQ.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

No it doesn't... by this logic, this guy dies automatically because he already has every disease in the world as well and instantly dies.  You cannot just selectively choose only the good things.

Also, having a high IQ doesn't give you knowledge.. it just makes you more able to learn things.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

Bitesize, reading the OP would help you seem less ignorant.
Just throwing that out there.


----------



## killfox (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> No it doesn't... by this logic, this guy dies automatically because he already has every disease in the world as well and instantly dies.  You cannot just selectively choose only the good things.
> 
> Also, having a high IQ doesn't give you knowledge.. it just makes you more able to learn things.


Lol hes ignorant, thats why i didnt responding to his last quote.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 28, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> This guys walking speed would blitz before those moves are used. He would also have very strong mind ability. If this guy has the knowledge of everyone in the world, he would know all about magic, illusions, and telekineses as well. With all of that information given to him he would be able to take things to the next level with his IQ.



He can't blink everyone in these universes. A crippled Itachi could activate Susano before a lightning *hundred of times faster than speed* struck him. 

And no... having the combined IQ of real people doesn't give you knowledge about magic or telekinesis because those things doesn't exist in our world. Mere intelligence doesn't give you Giga Slaves... just like it doesn't give you the power to break an illusion empowered by chakra or another elements external to our world.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2008)

Vagnard this character walking moves FTL

Thats him casually walking

Lightning is nothing compared to that.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Bitesize, reading the OP would help you seem less ignorant.
> Just throwing that out there.


Except I did read the OP...? Where in the OP does it address what I stated?



> Lol hes ignorant, thats why i didnt responding to his last quote.


Or maybe because you know I am right? The fact that you said "quote" instead of "response" shows how much you know. Nothing that is.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> He can't blink everyone in these universes. A crippled Itachi could activate Susano before a lightning *hundred of times faster than speed* struck him.



I'm apart of the bandwagon that refuses to believe that Itachi called Susano-o out after the lightning bolt began to come down, so I call BS to your point.

@Bitesize


> He has the acumulated intellegence of everyone and has unlocked all 100% of the brain.
> 
> He has the accumulated strength of everyone(the strength of 6 billion+ people)
> 
> ...



Where in there do you see anything about him having the diseases and physical flaws of everyone on the planet?
I am interested, show me.


----------



## killfox (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Except I did read the OP...? Where in the OP does it address what I stated?
> 
> 
> Or maybe because you know I am right? The fact that you said "quote" instead of "response" shows how much you know. Nothing that is.


I made changes a while ago, read post 45. And you dont know what your talking about.

1st your saiying he cant see people in bleach then your saiying that Aizens shikai solos.

Also for the sake of this thread I allow him to be able to see the people in bleach, that should have been obvious. And he can move between Earth, Soul Society, and HM . Ok? Ok glad thats done with.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, well, I missed that part as well.
Looks like he did answer your post directly afterall.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2008)

Even tho you would have to remove the people who are elder and such..you have to also include the fact that elder people bring in allot of exp with there life..you have people in there 80 who served in several wars and have the abblity to think up military tactics pretty freaking fast.. Even tho you have people with physical problem they will even out with the people who  are physically alright.. In other words the good will even out the bad... 

Even with the weakness and the genitic defect that will be brought to him with his fusing of not the healthiest  people on this plant will easily overwriting by everyone els.. the guy would be balanced out pretty well....

This guy would easily be a god..... plus seeing that the fuse will incloud the writers of those universe i am pretty sure they can think of away to stomp the living shit of anyone you put on that list...


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

> 1st your saiying he cant see people in bleach then your saiying that Aizens shikai solos.


Yes it does? What can this character do against Aizen's shikai? 



> I made changes a while ago, read post 45.


Use the edit function then..



> And he can move between Earth, Soul Society, and HM . Ok? Ok glad thats done with.


So basically you will just keep on giving him abilities just so he can win. Nice to know. No human is capable of trans-dimensional travel.

Dumb thread is dumb.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 28, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I'm apart of the bandwagon that refuses to believe that Itachi called Susano-o out after the lightning bolt began to come down, so I call BS to your point.



Sorry but no. His eye didn't showed any change until the lightning struck down. So I call BS YOUR point. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








I don't see any sign of Susano here. 

Just because you don't want to believe it... it doesn't mean it isn't true. 

You can call BS too Sasuke escaping from Deidara's explosion at ground zero... but it happened.. it's cannon and you can't deny it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Yes it does? What can this character do against Aizen's shikai?



Kill Aizen before Aizen takes out his sword, mouthes off his release command, and shows it to him?
Pretty simple.



> Use the edit function then..



Yeah, I agree with you on this, he probably should've.



> So basically you will just keep on giving him abilities just so he can win. Nice to know. No human is capable of trans-dimensional travel.
> 
> Dumb thread is dumb.
> 
> *leaves*



Oh please, you know that that ability is necessary for the character to fight in this thread.
You are just acting childish now.



vagnard said:


> Sorry but no. His eye didn't showed any change until the lightning struck down. So I call BS YOUR point.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Susano-o has demonstrated that it is partially invisible for a good time period before it becomes completely visible.
But good try.



> Just because you don't want to believe it... it doesn't mean it isn't true.
> 
> You can call BS too Sasuke escaping from Deidara's explosion at ground zero... but it happened.. it's cannon and you can't deny it.



No, we would simply call Sasuke escaping from Deidara's explosion a classic example of SMvsFL.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

> Kill Aizen before Aizen takes out his sword, mouthes off his release command, and shows it to him?
> Pretty simple.


Heh, it really wouldn't be that simple unless they were fighting one on one, then yeah. 





> Though really, its dumb to add the speed linearly, but eh, thats the threads rules).





> Oh please, you know that that ability is necessary for the character to fight in this thread.
> You are just acting childish now.


Except, no human is capable of trans-dimensal travel? The original post isn't to see if he can solo the verse, its just to see how he would *fare* in the verses. I already stated that this character would kill anyone he sees that is on Earth.

Anyway, I go with my original post. He kills pretty much anyone he sees in Bleach but loses to anyone who has any kind of broken ability.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Heh, it really wouldn't be that simple unless they were fighting one on one, then yeah.



At 61 times lightspeed it is that simple.



> Except, no human is capable of trans-dimensal travel? The original post isn't to see if he can solo the verse, its just to see how he would *fare* in the verses. I already stated that this character would kill anyone he sees that is on Earth.
> 
> Anyway, I go with my original post. He kills pretty much anyone he sees in Bleach but loses to anyone who has any kind of broken ability.



Oh alright, show me what broken abilities of Bleach are going to put this guy down, I am interested.


----------



## killfox (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Yes it does? What can this character do against Aizen's shikai?


He wont be getting caught in Aizens Shikai. 



bitesize said:


> Use the edit function then..


What?



bitesize said:


> So basically you will just keep on giving him abilities just so he can win. Nice to know. No human is capable of trans-dimensional travel.
> 
> Dumb thread is dumb.


I gave him that ability so he could actually fight against the whole verse. If he didnt have that, how could he fight everyone? They would obviously be to scared of him to fight him and would stay in thier different dimensions and cause a tie.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 28, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Susano-o has demonstrated that it is partially invisible for a good time period before it becomes completely visible.
> But good try.



Still you haven't prove anything. No sign of blood, closing his eye, nothing... you are just assuming he prepared his MS before hand. 

Try again. 




Azure Flame Kite said:


> No, we would simply call Sasuke escaping from Deidara's explosion a classic example of SMvsFL.



It doesn't matter. It's still part of the canon. Even if Kishimoto was drunk that day it can still be used as part of Sasuke's feats.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

> He wont be getting caught in Aizens Shikai.


Way to avoid the question...



> I gave him that ability so he could actually fight against the whole verse. If he didnt have that, how could he fight everyone? They would obviously be to scared of him to fight him and would stay in thier different dimensions and cause a tie.


Except you did not say he had to fight everyone, you asked it yourself... "how would he fare". And he is unable to fight alot of people, so yeah. The fact that you are giving him abilities that no human has such as flight just makes this thread pointless. Its not even "all human's fused", its just "character you created". 

If he can't fight everyone then thats just how it is. You didn't put him up against the verse, you said that he is dropped in the verse...



> What?


You do not know how to edit your posts?


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2008)

like i said if everyone on this planet would fuse then the writers and the creators of those characters will be infused in to them too..Which can easily know the weakness of all of those and any other characters on top of that ..also they should retain there power of the original artist to be able to kill them all off with a pen stroke


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

> like i said if everyone on this planet would fuse then the writers and the creators of those characters will be infused in to them too..Which can easily know the weakness of all of those and any other characters on top of that ..also they should retain there power of the original artist to be able to kill them all off with a pen stroke


Obviously that is not the case or this thread would have been pointless. Good thought though.


----------



## killfox (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Way to avoid the question...


Doesnt matter if I answer it or not, theres no way he can catch someone as fast as the Flash with his Shikai. And even then, with the accumulated intellegence and mind power of 6 billion people, Aizen probably couldnt do shit to his mind. Just like he cant do shit to his body. 



bitesize said:


> Except you did not say he had to fight everyone, you asked it yourself... "how would he fare". And he is unable to fight alot of people, so yeah. The fact that you are giving him abilities that no human has such as flight just makes this thread pointless. Its not even "all human's fused", its just "character you created".
> 
> If he can't fight everyone then thats just how it is. You didn't put him up against the verse, you said that he is dropped in the verse...
> 
> ...


I dropped him in the verse and said how would he fare against the verse. Which ovbiously means, what i just said, how would he fare against the *VERSE*; just incase you dont know,  a verse includes everyone. 

An example of this is how you see people including Silver Surfer even though he doesnt live on marvel earth; but hes still a part of the verse so hes used.

Basically hes bloodlusted, dropped in the verse and starts killing people. Then the verse would respond by sending people to try and stop him until he.

A.Kills everyone
B. Is eventually killed.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 28, 2008)

This character lost its cred like 5 pages ago.......


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 28, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Still you haven't prove anything. No sign of blood, closing his eye, nothing... you are just assuming he prepared his MS before hand.
> 
> Try again.



Aren't you just assuming he prepared his MS after the fact?

Try again.



> It doesn't matter. It's still part of the canon. Even if Kishimoto was drunk that day it can still be used as part of Sasuke's feats.



Either you are very very new to the OBD, or somehow you have never heard of a SMvsFL.
It means Sasuke has never demonstrated that level of ability and is about as reliable and accepted a feat as Spiderman stomping on Fire Lord.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Obviously that is not the case or this thread would have been pointless. Good thought though.


there is allot of pointless threads in here.. It changes nothing......

If you include everyone on this planet it would include the people who wrote it..which kept it canon issues... 


Plus you would have such a large intelligent would be at the point of omni-being... 
I don't care how many mental illness people on this planet... 

also you have to include those people who work there life to reinforces there natural physical and mental abblity to that of a super human... 

If you just use the smartest and strongest people in this planet you still will end up with a country buster massive of strength with super intelligent ..This guy brain would work in ways where most of our most wildest dreams can't even think up....

Eye sight reaction speed agility the durability he would have would be insane.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 28, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Aren't you just assuming he prepared his MS after the fact?
> 
> Try again.



No. Because every time MS was used was followed but some kind of motion of the eye. You are the one who has to prove the trend is broken here for some weird reason. 



Azure Flame Kite said:


> Either you are very very new to the OBD, or somehow you have never heard of a SMvsFL.
> It means Sasuke has never demonstrated that level of ability and is about as reliable and accepted a feat as Spiderman stomping on Fire Lord.



Lol. I'm older than you here. 

The difference with the Fire Lord feat is comics are written by several guys who contradicts each other all the time. That's why there are so many retcons and "Crisis".  

Manga... (and in this case Naruto) is written the a single guy. What he puts in the paper is the last word here.


----------



## bitesize (Sep 28, 2008)

Judging from your reponse killfox, it is pretty clear that you have no clue what you are talking about and you just want to make a random character to beat these universes to feel better about yourself.

Well you know what, it did! Happy?


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2008)

did they ever proof that those type of jitsu would work on people who doesn't have chakra?


----------



## killfox (Sep 28, 2008)

bitesize said:


> Judging from your reponse killfox, it is pretty clear that you have no clue what you are talking about and you just want to make a random character to beat these universes to feel better about yourself.
> 
> Well you know what, it did! Happy?


Your making no sense, how did you come to that conclusion? 

Im not saiying hes beating everyone, in all the verses ive stated, im just saiying hes beating everyone in Bleach/Naruto/One Piece.

Why did I include them in the thread if I know they would get beaten you ask? Well you didnt ask.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 28, 2008)

If it's any consolation, while this particular query seems to have been answered to the point where it's oozed into something closer and closer to unmanageable, I am definitely of the mind that this character should be used in more versus debates. I'm curious, what is the consensus on being able to dimension travel? Doesn't speed have anything to do with it in a lot of cases?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 28, 2008)

I still want to know how his opponents would deal with the combined might of 6 billion farts travelling at 61 times the speed of light


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 29, 2008)

> No it doesn't... by this logic,* this guy dies automatically because he already has every disease in the world as well and instantly dies. You cannot just selectively choose only the good things.*
> 
> Also, having a high IQ doesn't give you knowledge.. it just makes you more able to learn things.


lol, I did not choose. It was never stated that this guy would have the desease of everyone as well. As for the IQ thing, how long do you think it would take for this guy to learn things? We have a 10 year old kid in college and his IQ is far below the IQ of this fused being. 




> He can't blink everyone in these universes. A crippled Itachi could activate Susano before a lightning hundred of times faster than speed struck him.
> 
> And no... having the combined IQ of real people doesn't give you knowledge about magic or telekinesis because those things doesn't exist in our world. Mere intelligence doesn't give you Giga Slaves... just like it doesn't give you the power to break an illusion empowered by chakra or another elements external to our world.



The combined knowledge comment was a mistake on my part. Ther has been people with telekinesis and mind over matter ability. The Itachi comment you made was dumb since Itachi won't be able to see this guy walk.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 29, 2008)

Testrun said:


> I still want to know how his opponents would deal with the combined might of 6 billion farts travelling at 61 times the speed of light



Absolutely nothing is the answer to this question. They're going quick and smelly death at the force of the fart disintegrates their bodies in the time it takes for a an electron to make a complete revolution around an atom.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Is the guy also six billion times as durable as a regular human? How tough would that be?



thats what i was wondering as well, because if he is.. all verses get stomped imo.

Though if he isnt quite a few verses would be able to beat him.


----------



## killfox (Sep 29, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> thats what i was wondering as well, because if he is.. all verses get stomped imo.
> 
> Though if he isnt quite a few verses would be able to beat him.


He does have the combined durability.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

Which is still significantly less than the durability of the earth, or even the moon.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

So I'm saying that it's not all that impressive relative to many of the things he would have to fight.


----------



## killfox (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats where speed, strength and healing comes in. Also He can manipulate his weight (as stated in either post 45 or 46)


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2008)

^ which durability is pretty great if you concerted ... Let say i get fuse with him too.. I have survived being hit by 3 cars and walked away each time with out a scratch. I have been drowned stabbed burned  beat up. I have a friend who was shot straight on to his gut by a shotgun and was able to get himself to the hospital... my father was shot in his leg and was able to drag himself to the nearest town to get help. 

You also have people who can kick straight throw a baseball bat. You have people who can pull semi truck all by themselves... You have monks that can do some crazy ass shit too... Eskimos are able to straight jump about 10 feet in to the air...

If you just take the strongest fastest smartest most agility and all that you would have a person who can take out most verses...


----------



## killfox (Sep 29, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> ^ which durability is pretty great if you concerted ... Let say i get fuse with him too.. I have survived being hit by 3 cars and walked away each time with out a scratch. I have been drowned stabbed burned  beat up. I have a friend who was shot straight on to his gut by a shotgun and was able to get himself to the hospital... my father was shot in his leg and was able to drag himself to the nearest town to get help.
> 
> You also have people who can kick straight throw a baseball bat. You have people who can pull semi truck all by themselves... You have monks that can do some crazy ass shit too...* Eskimos are able to straight jump about 10 feet in to the air...*
> If you just take the strongest fastest smartest most agility and all that you would have a person who can take out most verses...


Wtf? 10 feet straight up? hell no


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 4, 2013)

USER CP SURFING BUMP/ ANYMORE THOUGHTS?


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread needs to be sent to the graveyard.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the biggest necro I have ever seen.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

Blame the guy above me.


----------



## Monna (Sep 5, 2013)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Solos Naruto, doesn't get past One Piece.


First indication that this was a necro


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 5, 2013)

This topic gives me a headache, lol.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 5, 2013)

Bleh necroes.

Still solos Naruto, bleach and OP assuming logia intang is off.


----------



## JustThisOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are the mods when you need them


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 5, 2013)

So, someone correct me if I'm wrong but, 
Apparently the strenght of normal kick of a soccer player is 270 newtons, 7 billion times 270 is equal to 1.89e+12 newtons or 451.72 tons of TNT 
Half a kiloton isn't hurting anybody unless you want to go ftl KE wise


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> So, someone correct me if I'm wrong but,
> Apparently the strenght of normal kick of a soccer player is 270 newtons, 7 billion times 270 is equal to 1.89e+12 newtons or 451.72 tons of TNT
> Half a kiloton isn't hurting anybody unless you want to go ftl KE wise





wahhh.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Sep 5, 2013)

Wwwwwwwwwwwow, what the eff.. why is this shit trudged up? Isn't this type of thread illegal? Don't nobody need to be going through this reading my newbie posts.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 5, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> So, someone correct me if I'm wrong but,
> Apparently the strenght of normal kick of a soccer player is 270 newtons, 7 billion times 270 is equal to 1.89e+12 newtons or 451.72 tons of TNT
> Half a kiloton isn't hurting anybody unless you want to go ftl KE wise


His speed is high enough where he can basically attack the same spot repeatedly and have it register as a single attack.

Not sure how much stronger that would make him though.


----------



## Saitomaru (Sep 5, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> So, someone correct me if I'm wrong but,
> Apparently the strenght of normal kick of a soccer player is 270 newtons, 7 billion times 270 is equal to 1.89e+12 newtons or 451.72 tons of TNT
> Half a kiloton isn't hurting anybody unless you want to go ftl KE wise



I remember watching something a long time ago where they were comparing kicking strength. The soccer player was bottom of the barrel despite the fact that they play a sport centered around kicking. Martial Artists kick harder.

Edit: Found the video and have some corrections to make. The soccer player was second place with 250 (the American football player was 200). The video is by sports science so take everything it says with a shit ton of salt. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]bazoelZliSg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DiriQIoKuJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## taro420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Regicide said:


> His speed is high enough where he can basically attack the same spot repeatedly and have it register as a single attack.
> 
> Not sure how much stronger that would make him though.



Kugi Punch!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Sep 5, 2013)

Expelsword said:


> This is the biggest necro I have ever seen.



Cthulhu-versailles necro'd a thread from 2005 in the Cafe, if you want to see bigger.


----------



## AngryHeretic (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone who has ever necroed an old thread can now feel better about themselves, knowing that their actions pale next to something as shameful as this.

But, yeah. Given that fusion-man has the durability, speed, intelligence, and strength of 6 billion people without the diseases and medical conditions, he'll make it through Naruto, OP, Bleach, and Hellsing with ease. DBZ, DC, and Marvel have the destructive ability to put him down though.

Edit: Oh, didn't see the post above before I wrote mine. Never mind, anyone except Cthulhu-versailles.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 5, 2013)

Why the hell would anyone necro a five-year-old thread, let alone one this stupid?


----------



## Doriva (Sep 5, 2013)

Since it is still open, I have a single question:
Why anyone cares so much about his physical stats? Shouldn't he be smart enough to just take over and destroy every single of this verses? It was never stated that he needs fight himself, and most of those verses had enough ways to him power up / create and watch a total world war / create devices and  tech far advanced than anyone has ever did? How much intelligent than, lets say , Brainiac or Mister Fantastic this guy should be?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

Doom makes this fool scrub his castle in Latveria with a toothbrush


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Accumulated means added or what?
And specifically what quantities are you taking about? Is strength force of strike energy? Is  speed velocity or square speed, and how do we apply relativistic time dilation? What kind of gun are we talking? With the kind of speed you are implying, ordinary guns may become a bit redundant.

Having no mass-altering abilities risks BFR, even by his/her own leg strength/speed, bear that in mind.



Doriva said:


> Since it is still open, I have a single question:
> Why anyone cares so much about his physical stats? Shouldn't he be smart enough to just take over and destroy every single of this verses? It was never stated that he needs fight himself, and most of those verses had enough ways to him power up / create and watch a total world war / create devices and  tech far advanced than anyone has ever did? How much intelligent than, lets say , Brainiac or Mister Fantastic this guy should be?


Brainiac has the same intellect thing this guy has, but to a much, much, higher level.


----------



## Doriva (Sep 5, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Accumulated means added or what?
> And specifically what quantities are you taking about? Is strength force of strike energy? Is  speed velocity or square speed, and how do we apply relativistic time dilation? What kind of gun are we talking? With the kind of speed you are implying, ordinary guns may become a bit redundant.
> 
> Having no mass-altering abilities risks BFR, even by his/her own leg strength/speed, bear that in mind.
> ...





I know my english is terrible, but what should this prove?
I got the impression he is saying he has *knowledge* about all this beings, not he has the speed of thought of them added. And even then, this is diferent of intelligence. What is preventing this guy just take his time to learn how the enemy verse works, what he can take for himself and just blow up everything from a safe distance?

Aaaand just now I notice that , since it has lots of pages, I forgot that DC and Marvel are on the list in the first page. Since boths verses have high powers that can be taken, he may be able to create another crisis in thoses verses, if he manages to get control of the better power up, like  the higher techs , armors, weapons, gloves, cosmics cubes and whatever , but will be stopped when the higher beings decide is not funny anymore. Dc still gets a new retcon.


Don't know Hellsing, so just say that Dragonball also got screwed. Dragon balls, ciborg and genetic tech with  powerfull alien dna, chi absorbing tech and an intellect way better than Gero should be enough to get the job done.


----------



## Xam (Sep 5, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> Why the hell would anyone necro a five-year-old thread, let alone one this stupid?



Some things are better left unknown.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 5, 2013)

shit this guy might take on the pimped sage...  can i borrow him :33


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 5, 2013)

this guys minimum speed is 22X the speed of light,  or   MACH  19.720.000

he has over one billion metric tons of strength. (lifting)


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 5, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> this guys minimum speed is 22X the speed of light,  or   MACH  19.720.000


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 5, 2013)

do you have a different result linkofone?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 5, 2013)

Regicide said:


> His speed is high enough where he can basically attack the same spot repeatedly and have it register as a single attack.
> 
> Not sure how much stronger that would make him though.



All right, taking the mach 19,720,000 statement (22c) then he should land a good 986,000 hits to a mach 20 character Dio Brando style (445 megatons if 451 tons per kick).




Saitomaru said:


> I remember watching something a long time ago where they were comparing kicking strength. The soccer player was bottom of the barrel despite the fact that they play a sport centered around kicking. Martial Artists kick harder.
> 
> Edit: Found the video and have some corrections to make. The soccer player was second place with 250 (the American football player was 200). The video is by sports science so take everything it says with a shit ton of salt.
> 
> ...



So, 10 228 *7,000,000,000 newtons per kick? that sounds outrageous, shit's gonna be high.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 5, 2013)

the problem with regen is that since this guy is still human he would eventualy suffer from cancers and stuff like the guy from ERRORS OF THE HUMAN BODY, he would eventually become a usless tumor filled pain encrusted super meat sack, 

so no regen.

EDIT: i mean like regular regen.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you even stack regen? I understand he'd cicatrice in 7 billion times faster than a normal human, but what about lost limbs? a human would never regrow a limb, much less recover from being turned into a puddle of blood; there's no reason to assume this super human could regrow limbs because humans can't do such a thing, it would be as silly as assuming he could mind rape due to having an IQ of 700 billion, whatever that means.


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 5, 2013)

Totally not a cat said:


> All right, taking the mach 19,720,000 statement (22c) then he should land a good 986,000 hits to a mach 20 character Dio Brando style. That should be around 445 megatons (_possibly_ a few gigatons if faster than 22c and/or if each individual kick is stronger than 451 tons of TNT) which is still not enough to solo even the HST (specially considering anyone who's someone is faster than mach 20), the guy would need some prep.



is there something im missing here? how can his kick be 451 tons? going by the martial artist vid Link removed kick should be 1905000000 tonnes, then again there arent really alot of martial artists out there.

BUT everyone has the potential, so its reasonable that this guy could train in order to maximize all the power from the people hes absorbed.

i hope that made sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2013)

2008. 

This thread is just one giant headache.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice necro, i read the first post saying: 





Onomatopoeia said:


> Solos Naruto, doesn't get past One Piece.


 and i was about to answer "maybe some years ago".
Then i checked the date and it was a 2008 post.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Sep 5, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> is there something im missing here? how can his kick be 451 tons? going by the martial artist vid Link removed kick should be 1905000000 tonnes, then again there arent really alot of martial artists out there.
> 
> BUT everyone has the potential, so its reasonable that this guy could train in order to maximize all the power from the people hes absorbed.
> 
> i hope that made sense.



Well, I derped there, already edited that a few times. 1 kilogram of force is roughly equal to 9.80665 newtons so that 1043 kg kick is around 10,228 newtons.
 Taking that as a value, it should be around 7.15e+13 newtons per kick (factoring in the 7 billion multiplier) which should be equal to 17.11 kilotons per kick.
Taking the 22c vs mach 20 example again it would be 16.87 gigatons, nice upgrade but it is enterily dependant on it's opponent's speed, the faster it is the weaker the attack is, it should be at least 8 times weaker to characters like juubi who could already laugh at the 17 gigatons.


----------

